# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  (مهم) : اطلاعیه جدید سازمان سنجش در خصوص اعلام زمان مجدد برای ثبت نام کنکور سراسری 95

## saj8jad

*
اطلاعيه‌ سازمان‌ سنجش‌ آموزش‌ كشور درخصوص اعلام زمان مجدد براي ثبت نام داوطلبان متقاضي شركت در آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال‌ 1395 دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي و دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي ؛*

بدين‌وسيله‌ به‌اطلاع‌ آن دسته از داوطلبان متقاضي‌ ثبت ‌‌نام‌ و شركت‌ در آزمون‌ سراسري‌ براي‌ دوره‌هاي‌ روزانه‌، نوبت دوم (شبانه‌)، نيمه حضوري، مجازي، دانشگاه فرهنگيان و پرديس خودگردان دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي‌، دانشگاه‌ پيام‌نور و مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي‌ غيرانتفاعي‌ و غيردولتي‌ سال *1395* و نيز متقاضيان تحصيل در دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي (آن دسته از كد رشته‌هاي تحصيلي كه پذيرش آنها بر اساس آزمون صورت مي‌پذيرد)، كه در مهلت تعيين شده (از تاريخ *94/11/19* لغايت *94/12/1*) موفق به دريافت كد سوابق تحصيلي نگرديده يا به هر دليل ديگر نتوانسته اند نسبت به ثبت نام در آزمون مذكور اقدام نمايند، مي‌رساند مهلت مجددي براي ثبت‌نام در آزمون مذكور از روز *دوشنبه مورخ 94/12/17* تا روز *پنجشنبه مورخ 94/12/20* درنظرگرفته شده است كه داوطلبان مي توانند منحصراً از طريق پايگاه اطلاع رساني اين سازمان در اين خصوص اقدام نمايند.

ضمناً لازم است داوطلبان نسبت به رعايت موارد ذيل اقدام نمايند:

*1ـ* مراجعه به سامانه جمع آوري اطلاعات و سوابق تحصيلي داوطلبان آزمون سراسري ورود به دانشگاه ها به نشاني: وزارت آموزش و پرورش - سامانه مشاهده و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی براي دريافت كدهاي سوابق تحصيلي ذيل:

*1-1-* كد سوابق تحصيلي براي ديپلمه‌هاي سال 1384 تا سال1394 و با عنوان رشته‌هاي تحصيلي رياضي وفيزيك، علوم تجربي، ادبيات و علوم انساني و علوم و معارف اسلامي). 
*
**2-1-*كد سوابق تحصيلي براي داوطلبان داراي مدرك پيش دانشگاهي رياضي و فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انساني ، علوم و معارف اسلامي و هنر كه مدرك پيش دانشگاهي خود را از سال تحصيلي 1391 - 1390 تا سال تحصيلي 1395- 1394 اخذ نموده اند.

*تبصره:* دارندگان مدرك پيش‌دانشگاهي سال‌هاي 1391 تا 1394 مي ‌بايست طبق بند 1 فوق اقدام نموده و دانش‌آموزان پيش‌دانشگاهي سال تحصيلي جاري كه تا خرداد ماه 95 فارغ‌التحصيل مي‌شوند، لازم است براي اطلاع از نحوه اقدام، به اطلاعيه پرينت كارت شركت در آزمون در تاريخ 95/04/14 مراجعه نمايند.

*تذكر مهم:* داوطلباني كه مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي ديپلم و پيش‌دانشگاهي (هر دو مورد) هستند، (به استثناء دانش‌آموزان دوره پيش دانشگاهي كه در سال 1395 فارغ التحصيل خواهند شد) توجه داشته باشند مي ‌بايست از سامانه فوق دو كد سوابق تحصيلي دريافت نمايند.

*2ـ* داوطلباني كه قادر به مشاهده و دريافت كد سوابق تحصيلي نيستندیاتناقضی درخصوص نمرات ومشخصات فردی مندرج دراطلاعات آموزش وپرورش خود مشاهده نموده اند ، ضروري است كه از طريق سامانه: وزارت آموزش و پرورش - سامانه مشاهده و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی مورد خود را ، به صورت الكترونيكي درسایت مذکور حداکثر تا شروع ثبت نام مجدد اعلام نمايند تا در زمان ثبت نام مجدد, مشكلي نداشته باشند. 

*3ـ* با توجه به اينكه اطلاعات ثبت‌نامي داوطلباني كه در مهلت مقرر در اين آزمون ثبت‌نام نموده اند از تاريخ *94/12/17* لغايت روز *94/12/20* بر روي پايگاه اطلاع رساني اين سازمان قرار خواهد گرفت. لذا اين داوطلبان نيز مي توانند با مشاهده و كنترل اطلاعات ثبت‌نامي خود، و در صورت تمايل نسبت به ويرايش اطلاعات اقدام نمايند.

منبع : سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

----------


## Lara27

چه کنکوریه این کنکور 95 :Yahoo (35):

----------


## idealist

مرسی...چند تا از بچه های انجمن همین مشکلو داشتن

----------


## biology115

چه کنکوری بشه 95 ...

 :Y (605):

----------


## saj8jad

up

----------


## Fatemeh76

*کنکور95 ...   *

----------

